# Smithfield employee urinates on product line



## zippy12 (Oct 17, 2018)

https://www.wavy.com/news/breaking-...ed-of-urinating-on-production-line/1528482098


----------



## johnh12 (Oct 17, 2018)

Probably just the first time he was caught!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 17, 2018)

Pretty sad!
Al


----------



## tropics (Oct 17, 2018)

He should be jailed!!
Richie


----------



## Medina Joe (Oct 17, 2018)

I hope that's not where FB works


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2018)

Now there's a son some parent can be proud of.:mad:

Jail time is in order.
Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2018)

What's going on with people these days:

https://www.foxnews.com/us/california-student-reportedly-served-cookies-cooked-with-grandmas-ashes

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 17, 2018)

Well, it appears he did piss on the floor while on the production line.
Maybe Smithfield needs to revise their Potty Policy, and allow more frequent bathroom breaks?
At least he did take off his gloves, and put them back on.
It's not going to make me stop buying Smithfield brand Baby Back Ribs from Sam's club.
I've been known to cook the pee out of them anyway.


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 17, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> What's going on with people these days:
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/california-student-reportedly-served-cookies-cooked-with-grandmas-ashes
> 
> Chris



I'll tell Ya, Chris, it is only going to get worse.
Much worse. And the more the Media brings these "Shock Stories" to the front page, the more demented minds will want to try them.

Are those really chocolate chips?
Or did Sally add some of her pet pygmy rabbit droppings? :rolleyes:

For every arson started brush fire, there are 10 more bored, lonely, idjits watching the hand wringing reporter thinking, "Yeah, I could get my 5 minutes of Fame, too!"


----------



## zwiller (Oct 17, 2018)

I am with 

 SonnyE
.  Misleading.  The media is to blame.  Constantly getting "creative" with their choice of words to grab hits/press.  "On the line" to me means on the product/deliberate attempt to injure.  The guy indeed looks like a hard worker that needed to go but couldn't stop the line.


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 17, 2018)

zwiller said:


> I am with
> 
> SonnyE
> .  Misleading.  The media is to blame.  Constantly getting "creative" with their choice of words to grab hits/press.  "On the line" to me means on the product/deliberate attempt to injure.  The guy indeed looks like a hard worker that needed to go but couldn't stop the line.



Starting with "The Story". "Tonight's leading *story* is......"
A Story is what I read to my Grandkid's.
Not what I want in my evening news.
We've lost sight of the facts, Perry White.
(Link included for those who may ask, "Who's Perry White?")


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 17, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Well, it appears he did piss on the floor while on the production line.
> Maybe Smithfield needs to revise their Potty Policy, and allow more frequent bathroom breaks?


I'm with you on this Sonny . Looks to me like he would have rather gone to the rest room . They need an extra hand on the line , or maybe the supervision can stand in when needed .


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2018)

zwiller said:


> I am with
> 
> SonnyE
> .  Misleading.  The media is to blame.  Constantly getting "creative" with their choice of words to grab hits/press.  "On the line" to me means on the product/deliberate attempt to injure.  The guy indeed looks like a hard worker that needed to go but couldn't stop the line.



He may have had to go really bad - even to the point of it leaking out his ears, but that's still isn't an excuse for doing what he did.  

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 17, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I'm with you on this Sonny . Looks to me like he would have rather gone to the rest room . They need an extra hand on the line , or maybe the supervision can stand in when needed .



My thoughts exactly.



gmc2003 said:


> He may have had to go really bad - even to the point of it leaking out his ears, but that's still isn't an excuse for doing what he did.
> 
> Chris



Make no mistake Chris, not excusing. The guy is long gone fired for sure.
I'd be willing to bet there is a LOT more to the story here. Like was he threatened by a supervisor for too frequent of requests for restroom breaks?

For example, we seem to be much more sympathetic to Drug abusers, and Alcoholics, than understanding about Prostate problems. Quite frankly, there are times I'm glad I'm towing portable restrooms around L. A. o_O;)
Just sayin....:D


----------



## zwiller (Oct 17, 2018)

Totally agreed Chris.  No excuse at all.  I do suspect a prostrate or medical issue.  No way full evac in like 10s like he did.  TMI LOL


----------



## johnh12 (Oct 17, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I'm with you on this Sonny . Looks to me like he would have rather gone to the rest room . They need an extra hand on the line , or maybe the supervision can stand in when needed .


I worked an assembly line for a period of time after I retired from the Navy. There were always supervisors who would stand in if you needed an unscheduled break for most legitimate reasons.
"Legitimate" is the key word. There were a few who abused the process and asked for a stand in for relief far more than most. It generally wasn't a real need, rather that they decided to have an extra smoke instead of a bathroom trip before the line started again.
For those cases the supervisors were sure to be unavailable.
That guy's actions are not justifiable in any situation. Maybe he should have just collapsed and faked a heart attack.


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 17, 2018)

tropics said:


> He should be jailed!!
> Richie



"So what are you in for?" ask the fellow inmate.
"I potty'd on the pork line." said the ex-employee. :rolleyes:
"I hope they don't put you on Kitchen Duty!" :eek:

Puts a whole new meaning to Secret Ingredients, and Secret Sauce. :p
This marinade has an Ode de la Wee-Wee. :confused:


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Make no mistake Chris, not excusing. The guy is long gone fired for sure.
> I'd be willing to bet there is a LOT more to the story here. Like was he threatened by a supervisor for too frequent of requests for restroom breaks?
> ...





zwiller said:


> Totally agreed Chris.  No excuse at all.  I do suspect a prostrate or medical issue.  No way full evac in like 10s like he did.  TMI LOL



They sell pi$$ bags for folks suffering from medical conditions. 

Sonny I agree with being too sympathetic with drug abusers. Burlington is floating around the idea of safe injection sites. Not that I have a vote, but the only way I would support those is if they put them right next to city hall. 

Alcoholics and smokers(cigarette) unfortunately have to wear the modern version of the scarlet letter in todays world. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 17, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> They sell pi$$ bags for folks suffering from medical conditions.
> 
> Sonny I agree with being too sympathetic with drug abusers. Burlington is floating around the idea of safe injection sites. Not that I have a vote, but the only way I would support those is if they put them right next to city hall.
> 
> ...



True that Chris. We use to have Brief Relief bags we could carry in our trucks at my old job.

Downtown L.A. is a sanctuary city now. I would add an "h" to city. Yes, right there in the gutter.
Tent neighborhoods on sidewalks. Camps along the freeways in places.
Instead of dealing with, it merely encourages.
Where's those FEMA camps?

Anyway, the ex-employee gives a literal sense to peeing away a job. 
Must have happened more, enough to warrant videoing.

I'll just turn up the heat on the Barby next time I do ribs. :rolleyes:

One point people miss is... What really goes on inside those Fast Food windows they poke food through?:(


----------

